# Profile Picture



## Nadia_ (Nov 4, 2010)

*Hello,*

*I am new here and the first post that I made, my picture/avatar was showing up in the thread, but now it's not showing, but when I check my profile, it's still there.  *
*Can someone please help?*
*Thanks!*​


----------



## Janet H (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi - Your profile picture and your avatar picture are two separate images.  The profile picture displays in your profile and the avatar picture displays beside your posts.

To load an avatar go to your user cp and select edit avatar from the left side menu.  Make certain that the image is 80 x 80 pixels or smaller.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 5, 2010)

*Janet,*

*Thank you so much for the information!!*
*: ) *​


----------

